# Stalls for horses with heaves?



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a boarder whose horse has heaves, we used bagged shavings for her. They are not dusty at all. She does great on them.


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

ANY other bedding would be better for her! We use the pelletized bedding too---it has absolutely got to be the WORST for a horse with heaves. I'm guessing that, like me, you're having to spray down the bedding almost every day in the summer, and every other day in the winter to control the dust. When I add bedding, I soak it in water before adding it to the stall.
Other less dusty options are:
Pine shavings--relatively cheap, easy to find and easy to use
Straw---relatively cheap, easy to find, not as easy to clean
Newspaper shreds-- not so easy to find, have no idea what they cost, but I've heard (from a vet) that this is the least dusty option
If it were up to me, we'd go back to the shavings!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you able to get wheat straw bales? Good clean bales make the best dust free bedding and the horse won't eat it. Has to be wheat straw.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Paper shavings!

I'm the one with the allergies not the horses but I adore my paper shavings. Zero dust, absorb better than shavings and are way less messy.

They are a tad more expensive and heavy as hell when wet though.


----------



## Wyndrunner (Mar 29, 2013)

I love paper shavings!! Almost zero dust and yes as Delfina said they are a tad more than bagged wood shavings but WOW do they expand when out of that bag. Easy to clean and dispose of too. I would try paper maybe.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

No straw!! The cleanest straw has dust or fungus spores. And just for the record, my horses all happily munched on wheat straw.
Large shavings from UNTREATED wood or paper, if you can get it. Airflow is very important, no sweeping isle, or giving hay to other horses when she's inside. If isle needs to be swept/raked, spray it well with water BEFORE. 
I personally, after having dealt with a COPD horse, would provide shelter outside and blanket, instead of bringing in.


----------

